
Ant–fungus mutualism - MichaelAO
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ant%E2%80%93fungus_mutualism
======
executesorder66
I've been thinking of making an ant colony roguelike for a while now. And this
article has given me great ideas for content.

Thanks OP

